# Best products for a Black car?



## cento16v (Jan 13, 2014)

Afternoon All

Just picked up a new (to me) Jag XFS in Ultimate Black.

I've had silver cars for years and I've always used Auto Finesse Avalanche for pre wash, then Meguiars shampoo.

Once a year i use my DA to give the cars a once over with 3M Fast Cut, then Ultrafina. Then wax with Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze and finish with Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax.

I normally get a very acceptable finish with these products on silver, but I've seen some pictures of black paint looking very deep and would like that sort of wet look finish if possible.

What are your go to products for darker vehicles? Any recommendations appreciated 😃


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

The best wax I have found for black cars is Zymol Glasur and Concours waxes. Easy to apply, polish off, smells divine and looks awesome.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I swore I'd never have another black car again, had silvers & reds but found this so cheap I couldn't turn it down, so following this post as my products are all for lighter colours.


----------



## cento16v (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll have a look at the Zymol range cheers.

I've seen that Dodo Juice wax seems to get reviews that say it really brings out the flake in certain paints, I'd like that as Ultimate Black appears to really sparkle in the sun when its clean.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm having fantastic results with Polish Angel Centurion (sealant) and Wulfinte as a topper on both our black cars.






































Expensive initial outlay yes but a little goes a long way, plus PA products are ridiculously easy to apply and wipe with fantastic end results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cento16v (Jan 13, 2014)

That does look good.

That's the sort of finish I'm after, I'll have a look at their products as well, cheers.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

And PA beading is amazing 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

There really is no "best" of anything its personal preference. Im wondering why you use a heavy cutting compound every year though tbh, would be removing clear coat for the sake of it


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Id go polish angel carnauba arts black wulfenite or rapidwaxx, other options.. 
Pinnacle souveran if you want a show wax or 
Soft99 water block dark if you want a long term sealant 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Shinee wax is very good if you wanted an easy spray type.


----------



## cento16v (Jan 13, 2014)

-Kev- said:


> There really is no "best" of anything its personal preference. Im wondering why you use a heavy cutting compound every year though tbh, would be removing clear coat for the sake of it


Because the roads where I live are lined with trees and bushes and the cars end up scratched to bits!

Especially the wife's 308 🙄


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> I'm having fantastic results with Polish Angel Centurion (sealant) and as a topper on both our black cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet finish.....man. Honestly reminds me of cosmic V2 + high gloss combo that i have used.

I've been looking are at there cream passion wax for blue for ages!

How does it hold up? And how often do you top up with black Wulfinte?

I think there cream waxes have ceramic ingredients has well...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> There really is no "best" of anything its personal preference. Im wondering why you use a heavy cutting compound every year though tbh, would be removing clear coat for the sake of it


I agree with Kev, look after your paint with safe wash techniques and you shouldn't need to resort to using 3M FCP so frequently. I had a fairly good go at paint enhancement on my black fiesta nearly two years ago. It was by no means perfect and the deeper marks remain but the swirls are gone. No point sacrificing unnecessary clear coat removal, Mine has only one previous owner before me but she had it for 11 years. If the car was worth more I would have probably gone a bit further and then with safe washing shouldn't need more than a light polish every year or so. One year later when I had decontaminated and clayed it had some light marring in areas from potentially washing and drying or claying, used BH Cleanser polish and used IPA to see if it actually took the light marring out and it did, I was also curious beyond BH's filling abilities to what it could actually remove.

Before enhancement









After 



























Finished with Fusso 12m


















Britemax Blackmax was a good option for a polish and improvement on my mates car, took little effort and the improvement was good enough for a bangernomics car


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> There really is no "best" of anything its personal preference. Im wondering why you use a heavy cutting compound every year though tbh, would be removing clear coat for the sake of it





cento16v said:


> Because the roads where I live are lined with trees and bushes and the cars end up scratched to bits!
> 
> Especially the wife's 308 🙄


Depending on how long you keep your cars could be best looking at filler heavy products, the cars clearcoat thickness is probably less than a piece of paper


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

noorth said:


> That is one sweet finish.....man. Honestly reminds me of cosmic V2 + high gloss combo that i have used.
> 
> I've been looking are at there cream passion wax for blue for ages!
> 
> ...


If I'm honest bud I've no real idea how most PA products hold up, as I'm a serial PA whore topper lol, stuff is so damn addictive I'm always reapplying.

High gloss is by far the most reflective I've ever used and a great combo with Cosmic spritz, I've some Zirkon that I'm keeping for the spring summer to properly try out 

Then top the lot off with a fresh wash with Cosmic Shampoo  for that extra WoW

Btw Ultimate Finish have most of the mds documents for each Pa products on their web site, great info if you want to see the % ingredients lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> If I'm honest bud I've no real idea how most PA products hold up, as I'm a serial PA whore topper lol, stuff is so damn addictive I'm always reapplying.


That literally made me laugh out loud. :lol:

I have a ton of rapidwaxx - 500ml - left myself. I'm going to start to use it has a drying aid just to use it up before it gets bad - instead of tacsystems aqua. Its one of my favorite products so far since i started this hobby. Smells great, super easy to use and that fantastic PA look and water behavior.

I bet if i applied rapidwaxx once a mth it would take over a year to use 500ml.

PA products are expensive upfront but they really go a long way over the long run.

I purposely left a small bit of cosmic V2 in my bottle to see how long it will last. If it lasts over year and you can get 2 seasons out of 50ml. Its actually not that expensive.

My car is holding up very well after 7 mths in with 2 coats of cosmic V2 and 2 high gloss top ups. Only about 5000 kms though during that time.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Souveran, Polish angel and one that doesn't get a mention much now is blackfire midnight sun using the sealant etc to get fire and ice.


----------



## cento16v (Jan 13, 2014)

I got the old Silver car looking pretty good with the Auto Finesse stuff.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_0B45nHxnN31vDkKMfaSgPq5TM6jDNtN2UVtk0/

Looking forward to buying and trying some of these new products.

I'll try layering them to see if it will help and it takes bloody hours using the DA every year ��


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

cento16v said:


> I'll have a look at the Zymol range cheers.
> 
> I've seen that Dodo Juice wax seems to get reviews that say it really brings out the flake in certain paints, I'd like that as Ultimate Black appears to really sparkle in the sun when its clean.


Yeah, I've used a bit of dodo juice, but it is nowhere near as good as the Zymol.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Best for a black car:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cento16v said:


> Because the roads where I live are lined with trees and bushes and the cars end up scratched to bits!
> 
> Especially the wife's 308 🙄


doesn't necessarily mean a heavy cut compound is the way to go though..


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2008)

I have the same problem, very dark blue. Tried 3M Rosa polish and it looked really good. I then did a proper decon, clayed and used Megs D300/301 with microfibre pads using DA. I spent three days doing the full process but the car looked new.


----------

